# GTROC Southern Counties Meet - R35 owners ...



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Just in case some of you R35 owners weren't aware, the meet is in a superb location with good food on offer as well as the banter etc. Just click the link below. All details are in the threads first post :thumbsup:


SOUTHERN COUNTIES MEET


----------

